# Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage



## wrxed96 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am looking at getting a new T2 V6 and curious what others are getting for gas mileage. I already did a search here and with google so if I missed something my bad. My current vehicle averages about 19 with mostly city driving, I am not really woried about doing much better, just not to much worse. Thanks.


----------



## Green-T (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage (wrxed96)*

You will get about 16 MPG if you dont push it to hard. Premium fuel (91). some have reported as low 14 MPG.
If you have any concerns about MPG forget about the Touareg.


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage (Green-T)*

Yeah, I've averaged a little under 16 through 9200 miles so far. Majority of that is city driving and if it is highway it's mostly in the mountains. On relatively flat highway trips where I don't drive like a maniac (which is most of the time) I get 20-21.


----------



## HoyaDub (Nov 20, 2007)

If you're worried about gas, you can't afford a T2.
I get 8-14 in the city and 17-20 on the hwy. Once broken in, it will probably improve, but not by much.


----------



## HoyaDub (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage (wrxed96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrxed96* »_ I already did a search here and with google so if I missed something my bad. .
Did you even look at the car or at http://www.vw.com?








14 city/19hwy
nobody is doing much better, most are doing worse.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (HoyaDub)*

In my T1 with the 3.2-liter VR6, I'm averaging about 16mpg in town. On the highway at about 75-85mph, I'm getting about 17.5-18. From what I understand, the 3.6-liter FSI VR6 is pretty comparable to this.

_Quote, originally posted by *HoyaDub* »_If you're worried about gas, you can't afford a T2.

Well that's a pretty nasty, broad statement. 
Matt


----------



## HoyaDub (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_In my T1 with the 3.2-liter VR6, I'm averaging about 16mpg in town. On the highway at about 75-85mph, I'm getting about 17.5-18. From what I understand, the 3.6-liter FSI VR6 is pretty comparable to this.
Mine's worse, but









_Quote »_Well that's a pretty nasty, broad statement.
Anyone worried about a $5,000/year gas bill versus a $2,500-$3,500/year bill can't afford a $50,000 car.


----------



## lofranco (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (HoyaDub)*

My wife and I took a little trip from northern Jersey to just south of Philly and back. We averaged 21.3 with the cruise set on 65. We even hit some traffic so there was a little stop and go mixed in there. Our T2 is new with only 500 miles on it... now....after today.
It depends on how you drive..... don't pound on the gas pedal, keep the tires properly inflated, clean air filter and premium fuel... It's not too bad.
Matt


----------



## wrxed96 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I was looking for real world gas mileage, so the numbers on the sticker are an idea but not the gospel. 
A T2 V6 is 50K? I am pretty sure they are more like 40K sticker and while I briefly looked at one they said w/ rebates 35K.
You have to draw the line somewhere, looking at gas prices these days and where they are probably going in the future you would be dumb not to consider. I'm drawing the line at 15MPG. It really is not a matter of IF I can afford it, is it worth it.


----------



## mn-vee-dub (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage (wrxed96)*

If price isn't a big deal, get the V8 - much more power and not much different on the MPG. That said, the V6 is plenty adequate and quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (HoyaDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoyaDub* »_If you're worried about gas, you can't afford a T2.



Harsh but true...


----------



## IMOLA*20TH (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (JediGTI)*

My wife gets about 18-20 in town adn recently we got 24.2 on a highway trip at 77 MPH. It now has 10k miles and is getting better by the day. We used to get about 300 miles per tank now it is more like 560 on the highway.


----------



## HoyaDub (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (wrxed96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrxed96* »_A T2 V6 is 50K? I am pretty sure they are more like 40K sticker and while I briefly looked at one they said w/ rebates 35K.
There aren't "rebates." There is loyalty money or trade-in money for new customers. It sounds like you *really* need to do your research. How did you find the 'tex before vw.com, anyway?
http://www.vw.com/touareg/offers/en/us/#touareg
The car starts at 39,000 sticker. The $399 lease is on a car that essentially doesn't exist and which, if it did, you wouldn't want. Comfortably optioned, it's $50,000 MSRP, less whatever you get the dealer to throw at you. Properly optioned, this car easily competes with the ML350, X5, LR3, etc. Stripped it's just another VW.







I think I paid about $700 above invoice.


_Modified by HoyaDub at 1:04 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (HoyaDub)*

I would agree, in the real world you are likely to see 16 MPG. 
While the Touareg is a great car, there are plenty of other options out there with much better MPG and similar performance.


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage (wrxed96)*

Your gas mileage will all depend on how fast you accelerate in stop and go traffic. If you tend to drive fast between red turning traffic lights you are going to get the 14 to 16mpg in city driving. If you are not in a hurry in city driving you should get 16 to 19 mpg. You can average as high as 20mpg in suburbia. On the highway if you drive 65 to 70mph you should get at least 20+mpg.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage (lampe3d)*

I have the same engine.
The long term indicator now says 15.4. I do mostly non-highway driving and I am using the self-defeating Oregon 10% Ethanol mixture gas, most of the time (which cuts mileage). Once while driving to Vancouver, I actually got 20.1 on the highway, which was quite a welcome surprise. Lately it appears I am getting about 17 in mixed driving. Using regular fuel wasn't a good idea, by the way. You lose MPG and power.


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (wrxed96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrxed96* »_...You have to draw the line somewhere, looking at gas prices these days and where they are probably going in the future you would be dumb not to consider. I'm drawing the line at 15MPG. It really is not a matter of IF I can afford it, is it worth it.

That's a funny statement though - because, of course it's not "worth it". Teens for mpg?! WTF? When you are looking at vehicles with teens for mpg, you are silly to look at the mpg figure in the first place - if yo are, then you're looking at the wrong type of vehicle altogether.
THe Passat wagon has buttloads more space than a Touareg and totally loaded with 4motion/vr6, does better on mpg. If you want huge space AND mpg, and are in the $40k range, consider a Benz -GL320cdi (huge inside - not only seats a family of 7 but would sleep a family of 4 I think. or close to it








The Touareg is not a fuel efficient vehicle any more than a V8 Land Rover, or any other 5000 lb + suv that isn't a new diesel. 
That's why people respond the way they do wit the question -- you asked because you were concerned - you were correct to be concerned - it will suck and with fuel prices 50% more than about a year+ ago, teens are just not acceptable to many people - so let go of feeling like you need an suv or let go of ever looking at the price at the pump. 
I actually never looked or really noticed the price over the past 6 years because I needed/wanted the vehicle I chose and I had enough in the account to not worry about it - if you have to ask, then you should really ask a bigger question and save some real money over the next few years, not just a few thousand. People in Europe take trips and haul crap all over the place - in smaller vehicles than we generally "need". We are suckers of marketing - I am at least - I love the coolest new stuff but am also thinking more now about what we "really" need vs what is a good value long term.
Good luck and maybe hold out for the V6 diesel....


----------



## VWmike75 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah. I agree. I've been an SUV man for many years and I never thought I'd go back to a car. Indeed, if gas prices weren't what they are, I wouldn't. I love the ride, drive....everything about the SUV. The Touareg has been my favorite car that I've ever owned. However, I'm getting rid of my Touareg and getting a bmw 328. 
The argument that those who can afford a $40k car shouldn't be concerned with fuel economy is stupid. Real stupid.
Take Care,
Mike


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VWmike75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWmike75* »_ However, I'm getting rid of my Touareg and getting a bmw 328. 
The argument that those who can afford a $40k car shouldn't be concerned with fuel economy is stupid. Real stupid.
Take Care,
Mike

My wife recently got a 2008 328xi wagon. She averages 21 mpg and we recently got 26 mpg highway on a trip from CT to Cape Cod. I had the cruise control set for 70 to 75 mph the entire way as we traveled late at night with very light traffic. I wouldn't call that spectacular mileage. You might consider something else if you really want great mileage.


----------



## HoyaDub (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWmike75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWmike75* »_The argument that those who can afford a $40k car shouldn't be concerned with fuel economy is stupid. Real stupid.
If a 50% difference in fuel economy between the Touareg and some other car means that you can't afford to drive the Touareg, you can't afford it. (Also the Touareg isn't 40k unless you bought it stripped)
if you can't afford a $200-$500/month gas bill (depending on your driving habits), you sure as hell can't afford a car that is closer to $50,000 nicely equipped.


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (HoyaDub)*

It's not that all people can't afford the gas it is just that they see it is a very wasteful expense. I am a business consultant and my wife is a partner in her law firm. We can easily afford a $50k+ car. We both feel that gas is going to go nowhere but up and it is wasteful. India and China are two of the fastest growing economies and they also only have a very small percentage of their population owning a car. I believe only 1% of people in India own their own car. There will be a tremendous need for more oil as each year as they continue to industrialize and their economies mature.
VW had better start looking at alternatives fuels for their cars or they will go the way the Big 3 in the US. From what I understand Mercedes will no longer be producing petroleum based engines by 2015.


----------



## vwtouareg (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_It's not that all people can't afford the gas it is just that they see it is a very wasteful expense. I am a business consultant and my wife is a partner in her law firm. We can easily afford a $50k+ car. We both feel that gas is going to go nowhere but up and it is wasteful. India and China are two of the fastest growing economies and they also only have a very small percentage of their population owning a car. I believe only 1% of people in India own their own car. There will be a tremendous need for more oil as each year as they continue to industrialize and their economies mature.
VW had better start looking at alternatives fuels for their cars or they will go the way the Big 3 in the US. From what I understand Mercedes will no longer be producing petroleum based engines by 2015.

Actually it is 770 cars per 1000 ppl in US, 12 per 1000 in India and 1 or 2 per 1000 in China. 
In India when you go to buy a car the first thing you ask the salesman is how many miles per gallon it gives. The amount you pay for gas every month is (and has been) a major expense in India so people buy cars which gives more miles/gallons unless you are loaded with money. Only the rich ppl in India drive SUV and I can see a similar trend catching up in the US.


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (vwtouareg)*

From what I have read also, India is now producing a new line of cars for $3000? And that it will allow a large % of the India population not only to afford a car but also the gas...


----------



## vwtouareg (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_From what I have read also, India is now producing a new line of cars for $3000? And that it will allow a large % of the India population not only to afford a car but also the gas...

http://tatanano.inservices.tat...otors/
Yes think about it. Millions of ppl in India ditching their two wheelers giving 80 miles/gallon to get a car giving 40miles/gallon.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_It's not that all people can't afford the gas it is just that they see it is a very wasteful expense. I am a business consultant and my wife is a partner in her law firm. We can easily afford a $50k+ car. We both feel that gas is going to go nowhere but up and it is wasteful. 

I agree. There's a difference between being able to "afford a $200-$500/month gas bill" and _choosing_ not to spend that much in fuel. Granted, to even consider having a high fuel bill, you need to have the scratch to do it, but there are plenty of people making more than enough for one of these vehicles, who may pass on it in favor of keeping their fuel consumption and spending down. Having and/or making good money doesn't automatically mean someone's going to be wasteful with it and not think about their spending and savings habits. In fact, it's downright foolish to just piss it away without a thought, regardless of a persons bottom line.

_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_From what I have read also, India is now producing a new line of cars for $3000? And that it will allow a large % of the India population not only to afford a car but also the gas...

Yep, the Tata Motors Nano. It's a microcar that debuted at $2500, but has since had to raise prices a bit due to the cost of the raw materials necessary to produce it. Tata is currently trying to talk their suppliers into sharing the cost burden.
Matt


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Its amazing. Now, I am not trying to politicize this thread, but anyone who thinks we can "drill" our way out of high gas prices is completely foolish. With the growing economies across the world the best we can do is slow the price increase and that would be negligible at best. Hey, wait, maybe John McCains gas tax holiday will save us all! Okay, I couldn't resist. And by the way I am a Republican!


_Modified by lampe3d at 6:25 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## VWmike75 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (lampe3d)*

Some people are still missing the point: just because you can afford a $50k car doesn't mean that you're completely unaffected by a car's poor gas mileage. Just because you can afford to pay $4+ per gallon (and only going up) doesn't mean that you don't think it's wasteful, and therefore prefer something with better performance in terms of mpg.
I can afford a $50k car. I can afford $4 per gallon of gas. It's still a tremendous waste of money when you can get something that averages 10 mpg more than 18 mpg. That's a tremendous increase in fuel economy. 
Mike


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (VWmike75)*

Great point, and here is a recent Duke University Study that really makes you think in terms of gas mileage comparisons:
http://news.duke.edu/2008/06/gpmfuqua.html


----------



## HoyaDub (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWmike75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWmike75* »_Some people are still missing the point: just because you can afford a $50k car doesn't mean that you're completely unaffected by a car's poor gas mileage. Just because you can afford to pay $4+ per gallon (and only going up) doesn't mean that you don't think it's wasteful, and therefore prefer something with better performance in terms of mpg.
I can afford a $50k car. I can afford $4 per gallon of gas. It's still a tremendous waste of money when you can get something that averages 10 mpg more than 18 mpg. That's a tremendous increase in fuel economy. 
Mike

Then choose not to drive an SUV because you think it's wasteful. You simply *cannot afford* a $50,000 SUV if you cannot also afford, without whining on a message board, $5/gallon gas.


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (HoyaDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoyaDub* »_
Then choose not to drive an SUV because you think it's wasteful. You simply *cannot afford* a $50,000 SUV if you cannot also afford, without whining on a message board, $5/gallon gas.









Yes, you have it some what right HoyaDub. Some of us will choose not to drive an SUV because they are wasteful. No one is whining here. You should read the posts. I love my Touareg. I can afford much higher than the $500/month for gas you quoted earlier but why should I? It's wasteful. 
I also use coupons when I shop, that must really make you angry!


----------



## VWmike75 (May 8, 2008)

Who's whining? I thought this was a discussion board. You can blindly defend the purchase of an 08 Touareg (I'm sorry for you) without me attacking you.
Although I'm certain that I can afford a Touareg and the gas to run it, that doesn't make it less of a waste of money. Any number of auto makers is working out the technology to meet these new fuel demands. Lexus, Ford, Saturn...they all have suitable hybrid SUVs on the market. I'll allow volkswagen time to catch up and then I'll get another Touareg. Until then, I'll get what I consider to be a wiser alternative (in many respects).
And I'll whine if I want.
Mike


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_Great point, and here is a recent Duke University Study that really makes you think in terms of gas mileage comparisons:
http://news.duke.edu/2008/06/gpmfuqua.html 

You can also think of gas prices in cost per mile. With gas at $4.50/ gallon, an 18 mpg vehicle costs 25 cents per mile in fuel to operate. A 25 mpg vehicle costs 18 cents per mile. 
However, the other costs such as depreciation, maintenance, insurance, taxes, interest, etc. typically adds up to 75 to 90 cents per mile on a decent vehicle. 
So your gross savings by selling your 18 mpg vehicle for a 25 mpg vehicle is about 7 cents out of $1 per mile. Just 7%. 
Additionally, if you bought a new vehicle, you will have greater depreciation that will probably kill your 7% gas savings.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_Its amazing. Now, I am not trying to politicize this thread, but anyone who thinks we can "drill" our way out of high gas prices is completely foolish. 


I agree with this...besides, I don't think high gas prices are a bad thing. Everyone is finally motivated to change driving habits and vehicle choice..in a few years the fleet on our roads changes and we're using half the fuel we do now (explain to me how that could possibly be bad)... This ultimately makes stupid ideas like CAFE averages obsolete, since demand (the true corporate motivator) forces automakers to pump out fuel efficient vehicles.
I also think its idiotic for people to get on a discussion board and complain that $50K 3 ton SUVs with 300+ horespower only get 15MPG... if it bugs you that bad spend the $50K on a MB E class CDI and enjoy.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_...I also think its idiotic for people to get on a discussion board and complain that $50K 3 ton SUVs with 300+ horespower only get 15MPG... if it bugs you that bad spend the $50K on a MB E class CDI and enjoy.

Nick,
I can't say I'm happy about gas prices (last year was not fun either), or agree about "not" increasing supply by altering "environmental wacko" constraints, but "Ditto" the above. I have never owned a Truck/SUV that got better mpg than a TReg -- and none were as fun and capable. IMO many jumped into a TReg thinking it was a "big/fun-looking Passat". You don't hear the level of crying on the Q7 and Cayenne boards (or even Sequoia, Expedition and Yukon Denali), as most understood what they were buying








I'm in the aviation, metals manufacturing and trucking business; all very energy cost focused (and competitive, thus its hard to pass-on such a dramatic increase in costs) -- the TReg is the least of my worries.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
I can't say I'm happy about gas prices (last year was not fun either)


I'm not happy about it either, but if it forces us to change our habits, I'd much rather see our money stay on these shores instead of being used to line the pockets of the middle eastern OPEC nations. Lots of oil in Texas and Alberta and offshore in the Gulf and Atlantic...lets use what we make and no more.

_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
I'm in the aviation, metals manufacturing and trucking business; all very energy cost focused (and competitive, thus its hard to pass-on such a dramatic increase in costs) -- the TReg is the least of my worries.









Ouch... double ouch on the aviation biz...


----------



## HoyaDub (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (ehd)*

quoted for truth

_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
Nick,
I can't say I'm happy about gas prices (last year was not fun either), or agree about "not" increasing supply by altering "environmental wacko" constraints, but "Ditto" the above. I have never owned a Truck/SUV that got better mpg than a TReg -- and none were as fun and capable. IMO many jumped into a TReg thinking it was a "big/fun-looking Passat". You don't hear the level of crying on the Q7 and Cayenne boards (or even Sequoia, Expedition and Yukon Denali), as most understood what they were buying








I'm in the aviation, metals manufacturing and trucking business; all very energy cost focused (and competitive, thus its hard to pass-on such a dramatic increase in costs) -- the TReg is the least of my worries.


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
Nick,
I can't say I'm happy about gas prices (last year was not fun either), or agree about "not" increasing supply by altering "environmental wacko" constraints, but "Ditto" the above. I have never owned a Truck/SUV that got better mpg than a TReg -- and none were as fun and capable. IMO many jumped into a TReg thinking it was a "big/fun-looking Passat". You don't hear the level of crying on the Q7 and Cayenne boards (or even Sequoia, Expedition and Yukon Denali), as most understood what they were buying








I'm in the aviation, metals manufacturing and trucking business; all very energy cost focused (and competitive, thus its hard to pass-on such a dramatic increase in costs) -- the TReg is the least of my worries.









I agree that everyone should have done their research. But if you think that the Porsche Cayenne owners (Denali etc...) are not concerned at all about gas mileage I believe you may be incorrect. Go to a Porsche Cayenne forum and search gas mileage. You will find a multitude of posts about people not only asking about their gas mileage but also that some of them are using non-premium fuel to save a few dollars! Anyone who thinks because someone is rich, they are not concerned with saving money is completely foolish. It doesn't mean they are going to sell their Cayenne (or our Touareg) but that some of them are changing their driving habits. Many of them won't change their driving habits also, just like many of the people on this forum. 



_Modified by lampe3d at 9:10 AM 7-13-2008_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_
...everyone should have done their research.

My point exactly;

_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_
But if you think that the Porsche Cayenne owners (Denali etc...) are not concerned at all about gas mileage I believe you may be incorrect. 
... Anyone who thinks because someone is rich, they are not concerned with saving money is completely foolish.

Ditto; if you took what I said to imply otherwise, I apologize. Owners of private jets are very concerned as well, but they are not suddenly surprised that their jet burns more fuel than a Cennsa 150.










_Modified by ehd at 9:18 AM 7-13-2008_


----------



## keenan_jeff (May 2, 2002)

*Re: (ehd)*

and as of today low milage 04's are going for as low as 14k so people like me are lookint at is as a great around town beater even with the milage.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (keenan_jeff)*

Nice resurrection there...
but an interesting observation: the OP was asking @ mileage w/the "new" V6 motor - and without exception, those who actually own the new V6 report MPG figures higher than sticker, whilst owners (esp of V8s) claim that, and I'll quote "they aren't that different"...
Seems some wishful thinking on the part of V8 owners. That being said, @ 5K miles I'm getting just over 16 city, and recently hit 21 highway (both #s were for pretty much entire tankfuls as calculated by the onboard system).
J


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (2VWatatime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_Nice resurrection there...
but an interesting observation: the OP was asking @ mileage w/the "new" V6 motor - and without exception, those who actually own the new V6 report MPG figures higher than sticker, whilst owners (esp of V8s) claim that, and I'll quote "they aren't that different"...
Seems some wishful thinking on the part of V8 owners. That being said, @ 5K miles I'm getting just over 16 city, and recently hit 21 highway (both #s were for pretty much entire tankfuls as calculated by the onboard system).
J

08 V6, 6300 miles, getting about 16 mpg in 90% city driving. I've gotten 21mpg as well on the highway IF I stay below 80 mph. I get 19 mpg @ 80mph. Got 14.8 mpg towing a 4000 lb enclosed trailer at 70 mph (no steep hills). These were calculated by dividing total miles driven per gallons put in tank at fill up. I always wait until 40 mile to empty display comes up before filling up.
_Modified by jrtouareg at 5:07 PM 6-9-2009_


_Modified by jrtouareg at 5:10 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## ssgilmore (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 2 V6 gas mileage (wrxed96)*

Can't speak to the 3.6 but I have a 2004 with the 3.2 and 70k miles. My long term average is 17.4. I don't know how many miles the long term tracks but I haven't reset it for over two years. I can manage 20 mpg on the highway if I keep it around 70. It's not difficult to go 500 miles between fill ups on a road trip if your kidneys can take it.


----------

